# Big Budget: What next?



## Behelit (Feb 20, 2011)

Lord of the Rings, fortunately based on a well-conceived and popular world, was a successful film adaptation. One of very few Fantasy novels turned film that received a large budget and well-known director and actors. 

If you could nominate a novel to be adapted to film, which would it be? Would it be a big budget movie? Feel free to suggest Director, Actors, Writer, etc. 


*Note:* _No, I do not believe the budget makes the movie but I also don't believe it hurts it. 
_


----------



## Greybeard (Feb 21, 2011)

This question opens so many possibilities.

I would choose Wheel of Time: Eye of the World, with a limitless budget.

Director: Ridley Scott
Screenplay: Adapted by Brandon Sanderson (why not?)
Cast: Eddie Redmayne (Rand), Christopher Eccleston (Al'Lan) & Dame Judi Dench (Moiraine)

Must by scored by Hans Zimmer, and filmed in Scotland.


----------



## Legerdemain (Feb 21, 2011)

I would Nominate "Long Dark Tea-Time of the Soul" by Douglas Adams

Kenneth Braganahnanananananana-nah! to direct


----------

